# Snowboarding Playlist



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys I made a thread like this last year and ended up making a badass playlist to ride to. So feel free to post up some of your favorite songs to vibe to on the mountain.
Here's what i have so far
Daylight- Matt & Kim
Home- Edward Sharpe
Huddle Formation- The GO! Team
Pumped Up Kicks- Foster the People
Walking on a Dream- Empire of the Sun
Lessons Learned- Matt & Kim
Who Knows Who Cares- Local natives
San Francisco- Scott Mcquinze
Acid Raindrops- People Under the Stairs

I have the Indie part of the playlist down pretty well, but the rap part needs some help, so far its just Acid Raindrops:laugh:
So guys throw your playlists up and help your fellow riders have an awesome season
Thanks


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

just one song on my playlist, it's the sound of carving snow. lol


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

4 da shortees-Sir Loin aka MC Chris
Hip Hop-Mos Def
The Food- Common
No Way- The Naked and Famous
You know my Steeze- Gang Starr
Brooklyn Habitat- Jeru tha damaja
Daydreamin'- Lupe Fiasco
Fuge-La-La- The Fugees
Atliens- OutKast

The list can go on


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> just one song on my playlist, it's the sound of carving snow. lol


haha dude carving snow is the chorus, come on man


----------



## Andus (Nov 20, 2011)

Two Door Cinema Club - Something Good Can Work
Twoo Door Cinema Club - What You Know
Arctic Monkeys - Mardy Bum
Avicii - Levels
Vitalic - Second Lives
Foster The People - Pumped Up Kids
Vampire Weekend - A-drop
Nirvana - Lithium
Avicii - Snus
Nirvana - Drain YouThe Strokes - Last Nite
The Strokes - Someday
The Drums - Let's Go Surfing
RJD2 - The Horror
RJD2 - Ghostwriter
M83 - We Own The Sky
M83 - Midnight City
Deadmau5 - Animal Rights
Rebecca & Fiona - Luminary Ones
+ most of the MGMT songs

a little feelgood mix!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Glitch Mob- We can make the world stop
M83-Outrom83-intro
M83- My tears are becoming a sea 
Beastie Boys- Intergalatic 
Chiddy Bang- The opposite of Adults
Deamau5- Ghosts and Stuff (Nero Remix)
MGMT- Kids 
MGMT- Kids (Bukez Finest Remix) 
Justice- Civilization
Justice- D.A.N.C.E.
Q Lazarus- Goodbye Horses 
Art vs Science- Hollywood 
Passion Pit- Little Secrets 
Kanye West- Power 
Santigold- Starstruck 
Justice- Waters of nazareth 
Naked and Famous- Young blood


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I typically just throw on the latest TATW pcast if I'm trancing, one of my buddy's Swagger Jacker mixes, maybe some liquid dnb or something. For some reason, whenever I make a playlist, I never play them.


----------

